# Lighting for 75 gallon high tech



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

I am looking for inputs on lighting for a 75 gallon high tech that I would be setting up. 


The tank is 48 inches long, 20 inches tall, 18 inches deep and would have 2 inches of substrate approx. Planning to go with medium/high light need plants and pressurized CO2. I am leaning towards LED options after a lot of reading over the internet and thinking of the below options:


1. A single 48-60 inch Current USA Satellite Plus PRO - Would this be sufficient enough?
2. Finnex Ray 2 (48 inch) and Finnex Planted + 24/7 48 inch
3. Finnex Ray 2 (48 inch) and Finnex FugeRay Planted Plus 48 inch


Budget for lights is $300. I would appreciate any inputs that you can provide. If any other light would work better, I will be glad to go with it.


Thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Two or add to any above..

https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...&qid=1492026650&sr=8-1&keywords=beamswork+48"
And if you find a freshwater version (6500k). Stand alone, one unit.:
https://www.amazon.com/Green-Elemen...&qid=1492026732&sr=8-8&keywords=beamswork+48"

wouldn't suggest one plus pro..tanks too wide.
Same w/ this but w/ controller is still under $300 ($270.98)
https://www.amazon.com/Fluval-A3992...&qid=1492026906&sr=8-11&keywords=fluval+plant
Add $30-$70 for supplimental light.

all in one mega-solution:
https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html
363w (121x3w diodes)
dimmable of course...


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

Option 4, (Best IMO) is to DIY a fixture, you can build one that will outperform any of these by a mile for about $300, depending on what components you use. T5HO will still get you the best color rendition. IMO, I hate LEDs right now, there is nobody that replaces the void that BML left when the stopped aquarium lighting.
All commercial LEDS are mediocre, I would DIY a fixture with that kind of budget.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Two or add to any above..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...&qid=1492026650&sr=8-1&keywords=beamswork+48"
> And if you find a freshwater version (6500k). Stand alone, one unit.:
> ...



Thanks for the inputs. This is the first time I am heating about the SBReeflights (freshwater). I will explore more on this.



sohankpatel said:


> Option 4, (Best IMO) is to DIY a fixture, you can build one that will outperform any of these by a mile for about $300, depending on what components you use. T5HO will still get you the best color rendition. IMO, I hate LEDs right now, there is nobody that replaces the void that BML left when the stopped aquarium lighting.
> All commercial LEDS are mediocre, I would DIY a fixture with that kind of budget.



Thanks! 


I was reading a lot of T5HO too, but felt LED might be a better long term option. If I were to go with T5HO, do you have any suggestions for the fixture and bulbs? Would I need a 2 bulb or 4 bulb fixture for my setup? Hanging the fixture from ceiling is not an option. 


Also, do you have any references on how to go about DIY LED?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

vijay_06 said:


> I am looking for inputs on lighting for a 75 gallon high tech that I would be setting up.
> 
> 
> The tank is 48 inches long, 20 inches tall, 18 inches deep and would have 2 inches of substrate approx. Planning to go with medium/high light need plants and pressurized CO2. I am leaning towards LED options after a lot of reading over the internet and thinking of the below options:
> ...


Hi vijay,

About a year ago I was looking for a LED light, *here is a comparison of three of the more popular models* that I put together. Last fall, when the Marineland LED on my 75 gallon died I purchased the same make but in the 48"-60" version to replace it. On the 75 gallon the F&P 2.0 puts out a maximum of [email protected] through a glass Versa-Top and [email protected]+ at the substrate level.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Two or add to any above..
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Beamswork-65...&qid=1492026650&sr=8-1&keywords=beamswork+48"
> And if you find a freshwater version (6500k). Stand alone, one unit.:
> ...


Thanks! I am hearing about the SBReef light for the first time. Will check it out.



sohankpatel said:


> Option 4, (Best IMO) is to DIY a fixture, you can build one that will outperform any of these by a mile for about $300, depending on what components you use. T5HO will still get you the best color rendition. IMO, I hate LEDs right now, there is nobody that replaces the void that BML left when the stopped aquarium lighting.
> All commercial LEDS are mediocre, I would DIY a fixture with that kind of budget.


Thank you! If I were to go with T5HO, what kind of fixture and bulbs would you recommend? Would I need a 2 or 4 bulb fixture? Hanging the fixture is not an option for me. I was not able find any 4 bulb T5HO fixture that can be mounted on the tank.



Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vijay,
> 
> About a year ago I was looking for a LED light, *here is a comparison of three of the more popular models* that I put together. Last fall, when the Marineland LED on my 75 gallon died I purchased the same make but in the 48"-60" version to replace it. On the 75 gallon the F&P 2.0 puts out a maximum of [email protected] through a glass Versa-Top and [email protected]+ at the substrate level.


Thanks! I was reading about the fluval a lot. The reason why I did not consider it finally was its 7500k color temperature. Based on what I read, 6500k is optimal for aquatic plant growth. How does the 7550k compare with 6500k for good plant growth?

Also, would 1 of this work for a 18 inch wide/deep 75 gallon high tech tank with medium/ high light plants?

Thanks! I am reading about SFReef light for the first time, will explore more.

Bump:


sohankpatel said:


> Option 4, (Best IMO) is to DIY a fixture, you can build one that will outperform any of these by a mile for about $300, depending on what components you use. T5HO will still get you the best color rendition. IMO, I hate LEDs right now, there is nobody that replaces the void that BML left when the stopped aquarium lighting.
> All commercial LEDS are mediocre, I would DIY a fixture with that kind of budget.


Thank you! Hanging a T5 light fixture is not an option for me. What fixture would you suggest that can be mounted on top of the tank? Would I need a 2 or 4 light fixture and what bulbs would you recommend?

Bump:


Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi vijay,
> 
> About a year ago I was looking for a LED light, *here is a comparison of three of the more popular models* that I put together. Last fall, when the Marineland LED on my 75 gallon died I purchased the same make but in the 48"-60" version to replace it. On the 75 gallon the F&P 2.0 puts out a maximum of [email protected] through a glass Versa-Top and [email protected]+ at the substrate level.


Thank you! 

I was reading about this fluval a lot but did not consider further due to its 7500k color temperature rating? Wouldn't a 6500k temperature rating be better? Also, would just 1 48-60 inch fluval be sufficient for the 18 inch deep/wide 75 gallon high tech with high light plants?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

vijay_06 said:


> Thanks! I am hearing about the SBReef light for the first time. Will check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at this:
https://www.amazon.com/Agrobrite-FL...UTF8&qid=1492045667&sr=1-1&keywords=agrobrite
4 bulbs for high light.
You would have to devise some kind of way to lift this off the tank. I have seen people take conduit and use it to make a mount for the light. I know that @burr740 uses a fixture similar to this, he has a very nice tank with t5ho, he will know what bulbs to use.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> Based on what I read, 6500k is optimal for aquatic plant growth.


Old fishmongers tale..










not worried about the PAR of the Fluval, has plenty. 
do worry a bit about f/back spread near the surface.
got a thing about dark spots..


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Thank you all! I have decided to go with the fluval and supplement it with something (maybe planted 24/7 SE).


----------



## Aqua99 (Jan 6, 2017)

vijay_06 said:


> I was reading about this fluval a lot but did not consider further due to its 7500k color temperature rating? Wouldn't a 6500k temperature rating be better? Also, would just 1 48-60 inch fluval be sufficient for the 18 inch deep/wide 75 gallon high tech with high light plants?


I wouldn't worry about this one bit. At one time I was so caught up in this that I was mixing various k temp white lights to hit all those "perfect/preferred" growth perameters... until several people (one from here in particular) frequently mentioned how plants adapt to what you give them (within reason of course), and it finally sunk in.

I now choose a temp that I prefer the color of (for me 7,000+) and adjust the intensity to what works for my plants. I even have some 8,000-10,000k going in 2 tanks and the plants/carpet in those tanks looks just as good.


----------



## vijay_06 (Apr 11, 2017)

Aqua99 said:


> I wouldn't worry about this one bit. At one time I was so caught up in this that I was mixing various k temp white lights to hit all those "perfect/preferred" growth perameters... until several people (one from here in particular) frequently mentioned how plants adapt to what you give them (within reason of course), and it finally sunk in.
> 
> I now choose a temp that I prefer the color of (for me 7,000+) and adjust the intensity to what works for my plants. I even have some 8,000-10,000k going in 2 tanks and the plants/carpet in those tanks looks just as good.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> Two or add to any above..
> all in one mega-solution:
> https://sbreeflights.com/sbox-fw-plant-lights/34-sbox-pro-32-timer-fresh-water-plant.html
> 363w (121x3w diodes)
> dimmable of course...


That is freaking sweet. Never saw that before. How do you like this one? Is there any par readings out there for this bad boy?? :surprise:


----------

